# Central FL area



## Nick_C. (Jul 1, 2013)

Aye everybody Im new to the community and hoping to LEARN everything and anything I can to be a better dog owner/trainer. I would really like to go to a couple events and get the feel for competitions. Ive never been to one or even thought about attending one until I became a full time pit owner, Ive been raised around pits but never owned my own til now... BUT ANYWAYS, I live in the central FL area and was just wondering if any comps and events take place in my area.?? How would I go about gettin involved and everything.?? Somebody please feel free to let me know something. THANKS.


----------

